# Legit vs Silvia



## aled (Apr 18, 2017)

http://lelit-uk.co.uk/lelitpl41.html

Any opinions on Lelit machines? I've considered the PL41TEM as an alternative to a new Silvia as it's about the same price but has both a pressure gauge and pid control.

they actually have a big range of machines so wandering why they are not popular?


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

These were discussed here recently, something should come up if you search Lelit (not Legit LOL!)

Not sure there's necessarily anything 'wrong' with them - from memory the problem seems to be that they're not well represented here - if you want one you're going to have to phone up someone who only gives a mobile number IIRC.

Found it for you.

It seems Espresso Underground or Caterkwik supply them.

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?t=36956


----------

